# snail eggs ?????



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

what do snail eggs look like ?


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

yes, sanils have eggs, I know this now.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Snails have eggs. It looks like an opaque gelly that is usually on the underside of a leaf.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

The small snails can lay their eggs on the side of the glass. I haven't had snails in like 20 years, but I seem to remember they looked like a small, flat, gelatonous mass with very tiny eggs in it.


----------

